

What would be your ideal programming language? - WillHuxtable
https://codetree.net/t/your-ideal-programming-language/1781/

======
cmiller1
My ideal programming language would be a language where the IDE stores the
tokenized result of the code entered as an s-expression instead of the text
itself, so that I could then change my syntax settings and compiler settings
to allow it to syntactically work like (almost) any other language, and the
displayed code would be updated to match those settings.

That way everyone working on a codebase could have it appear to them with
their favorite language syntax style and formatting.

------
ChikkaChiChi
According to my boss, the ideal programming language would allow him to
scribble things onto a piece of paper, rub that piece of paper really hard on
his screen, and presto; programming!

Coincidentally, the idea of there being a consensus on an ideal programming
language is just as likely to occur.

------
ganarajpr
I believe this is quite an open ended question. Its almost like asking people
- "What would be your ideal music? ". While everyone in the world - after
hearing a music / song - will be able to tell you whether they like it or not
- They wont be able to tell you what their ideal music is. Mostly because they
dont know.

On a side note : A Programming Language is a User Interface - and the best
User Interface is the one that is invisible. So, an ideal Programming Language
is the one that is mostly invisible.

------
ksec
I think Nim is really really closed to it. If it could add more dynamic
features, meta programming.

And if there was a Hexagon Graph on programming languages, it should draw an
Hexagon at the 80% region, it isn't the best for everything, but you could use
it in any scenario without heavy compromise.

------
_random_
F# with C# syntax. Something like Scala for CLR but with proper tools and
compiler-as-a-service.

